# Hill climbing



## wmtlynx (14 Nov 2010)

Have been cycling for a couple of months now as some of you know. I want to get into hill climbing a bit (which will mean another cog, or another bike), and wandered what level I should be aiming at. 

So far my maximum ride has been 20 miles on the Wayfarer, on pretty much level ground and a bit of playing on short hills (1 in 25 for 1/4 of a mile and such), as well as an 8.3 miler on my Asda mountain bike (1 in 50 ish over 4 miles). 

For some useful car journeys to be deleted, and also to make me fitter, I'm looking at doing the climb over the Lickeys up Rose Hill / Old Birmingham Road, which I reckon to be 1 in 18 uphill southbound over 3/4 mile, and 1 in 22 over 1.5 miles northbound. I want to be reasonably confident in being able to do this at some point, and wandered if anyone's already given it a go. Any tips? 

Be grateful for any advice. Already considering the 23T sprocket for the Wayfarer, and eBay byebye for the Asda, and possibly a secondhand bike more suited to hills (but not a MTB). 

Steve


----------



## raindog (15 Nov 2010)

If you've only been riding a bike for a couple of months and your maximum ride is 20 miles probably best not to get a bee in your bonnet about "hill climbing". Simply get out on the bike as often as you can for as far as you can and if there are hills to climb, then climb them. You'll naturally get stronger on the bike the more you ride it. Just enjoy the bike wherever you are is my advice - it's as simple as that.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

Rose Hill up from the golf course to the gas station past Twatling Road is 1 in 8 at its steepest.
Up the Old Birmingham Road is easier as its 1 in 10 steepest. 1 in 14 from the Tesco store at Linehouse Lane.

On the Wayfarer, you prob' need a gear in the low thirties. This might be an imposibility without a crankset change. 

On the British Eagle, wind it up Rose Hill slowly at walking pace in lowest of low. Don't be surprised if it takes half an hour, but its good cardio training.


----------



## the snail (15 Nov 2010)

if you want to get up hills a low gear is best, but you can do it with tall gears - if you keep at it you'll get there. I don't know the routes you mention, but neither sounds very hard if you have a few miles under your belt - go for it!


----------



## accountantpete (15 Nov 2010)

Have a play around with things on smaller hills - some people find it easier to push a big gear and turn the pedals more slowly whilst others prefer a high cadence in a low gear. 

Then give the hill a go when there's no one watching and you can get off if its all too much( just cite mechanical problems if anyone does notice).


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

On a Raleigh Wayfarer, there's no two ways about it, they're going to be 'big gears'.

To get some sensible gearing for the Lickeys, it will have to be a square taper single chainset and a new Bottom bracket. £££s.

Cottered cranksets of less than 46 teeth are as rare as RHS. A way round it would be to get an old 52/42 cottered crankset and chop the 52 ring off.

Couple the 42 ring with a 24 sprocket and you're laughing.


----------



## Klaus (15 Nov 2010)

raindog said:


> If you've only been riding a bike for a couple of months and your maximum ride is 20 miles probably best not to get a bee in your bonnet about "hill climbing". Simply get out on the bike as often as you can for as far as you can and if there are hills to climb, then climb them. You'll naturally get stronger on the bike the more you ride it. Just enjoy the bike wherever you are is my advice - it's as simple as that.



Only been cycling regularly again since this spring and I would recommend likewise, attack the hills as best as you can. There is no shame if at some stage you have to stop. This weekend I managed a route which the first time I had to abandon as I just couldn't do it. Still had to stop twice, but it's true, it will get better, if not easier.


----------



## Spinney (15 Nov 2010)

As others have said, just have a go at the hills. No shame in stopping for a rest, or even pushing the bike up. The important thing is to keep trying. Don't let the fact that you have had to stop (or push) put you off trying the hill again. One day you will suddenly realise that you are easily cycling up hills that you previously wouldn't have attempted.


Oh - if the heart failure thing was a serious comment - see your doctor and/or stop trying the hill when you can't hear anything except your heart beating or your vision greys out or you want to throw up. Don't overdo it!


----------



## xpc316e (15 Nov 2010)

I think you may need to consider your hill-climbing technique: don't think that attacking hills at speed is going to get you up them. If you think that the hill will tax your abilities, just change into your lowest gear at the earliest opportunity and then slowly pedal to the summit. Go as slowly as you want, but just cycle.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

I may have mentioned this on another thread.

Within a fortnight of buying my Pug racebike in 1975, friends and I went to Shrewsbury on the train and then rode our bike to the top of Horseshoe Pass.

Hills are to be ridden up. Legs are there to be made strong.

OP is going to climb those hills. I'm sure of that.


----------



## zacklaws (15 Nov 2010)

As the others have said, but don't get too complacent with the hills on your own patch as the more you climb them the easier they get and you'll wonder why you struggled in the first place on them. But what has happened is you have got too familiar with them and know every little change in gradient, steps, when it finishes etc and learnt when to stand, sit, change gear etc and they have become easier. As well as fitness improving up them hills, you have also developed a technique to master them. The fitness will help on all hills, but that technique may not work and need amending on the unknown. Whereas you could stand on a steep gradient for 50 meters to get up that part, followed by sitting on an easier part, the next hill may have 75 meters, but that could be too much, so then you have to try sitting and standing and not burn out for example.

Variety is what you need as well to keep testing yourself. Every hill is different, each has its own peculiarities to overcome and challenge you, some seem harder than others yet others can be killers, even if there the same gradient. 

Study the maps of your local area and find hills that you can cycle too and back in one journey and set yourself the challenge of going and tackling it. I will do round trips of up to 130 miles just to climb one hill and I still cannot master them all, despite climbing rosedale chimney 30+% gradient for example, a hill of lesser gradient and longer can have me struggling.

Hopefully that lot may make sence, but the moral is get out and do as many different ones as possible.


----------



## barongreenback (15 Nov 2010)

The climb from Longbridge to Lickey on the A38 at the end of my commute is good enough for me and I have no shame in crawling up there lol. Good luck!


----------



## wmtlynx (15 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I did some hill practise nearer home today, up Primrose Hill before I was interrupted by going to work. This is a relatively short climb of about 1/4 of a mile, and around a 1 in 13 climb according to BikeHike data. Had attempted this a few times before and failed, but got up today with some huffing and puffing to spare. More to do with technique than anything I reckon. Leaning forward on the bike in bottom gear, bum just above the saddle, seems to give the desired effect when climbing. When I got to a short (20 yards ish) stretch of hill at its steepest point, I find myself almost rowing the bike along, using upper body as well as lower body to get up. I'm sure some trial and error will get me climbing longer, steeper hills, even on the Wayfarer. Last attempt on Saturday had me running out of puff halfway up, as I'd attempted to "spin" up, and ran out of energy. Grinding, it seems, works better for me, until I get better at the cardio stuff at least :-) 

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## accountantpete (15 Nov 2010)

I'd consider getting a turbo - they can be boring but are great for improving cadence and cardio exercise.

It wont replicate going up a hill but will provide a good base upon which to build.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

Primrose Hill, from the Kings Norton Green island via Masshouse Lane goes upwards over the cut and then takes a nice little 20% ( 1 in 5 ) blip up for about 50m or so. ( where the grassed area is and the houses are painted white ).

From bottom to top is about a 4% average over 0.5 km.

Try Parsons Hill. Its a 12% ( 1 in 8 ). If you can get from the cut up to the Bell Pub, Err McDonalds without standing, you're well on your way.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Nov 2010)

BTW. I've just measured Rose Hill as 1 in 6 ( 16% ) at its very steepest. I use 30 x 21 ( 38" ) at about 4 mph. It's on my route to Bromsgrove before Malvern Link on one of my 100 km Audax DIYs.

The route home goes up Weatheroak.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Nov 2010)

Get yourself a road bike or hybrid and join us on a Saturday morning ride (see This thread).

Rose Hill is my nemesis, as it gets harder the further you go, with no respite at all. Got the hang of it now, but it still hurts, and the traffic is less considerate than other places.

Weatheroak is always good for a grind, and then look at the ex-windmill when you reach the top. Check your bank balance and salary, and then find out that you can't afford it.

Wasthill Lane up to the Blues training ground is another decent climb, and if you do it the right way, you go down Lea End Lane and get a fantastic view.

Then when you get brave, there is a whole set around Romsley and the Clent hills from bad to worse and beyond.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Get yourself a road bike or hybrid and join us on a Saturday morning ride (see This thread).
> 
> Rose Hill is my nemesis, as it gets harder the further you go, with no respite at all. Got the hang of it now, but it still hurts, and the traffic is less considerate than other places.
> 
> ...



Rose Hill. What did the Romans ever do for us?


----------



## BrumJim (16 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Rose Hill. What did the Romans ever do for us?



Icknield Street from The Coach and Horses towards Birmingham. The only one left that still REALLY hurts.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Icknield Street from The Coach and Horses towards Birmingham. The only one left that still REALLY hurts.



I don't do that one. Guaranteed there will be a squadron of MTBers coming down it.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

Ivor Road in Southcrest, Redditch.

Mount Pleasant, Salop Road and a short bit of Plymouth Road.

The locals come out and ask you "Are you lost, sonny" after they notice you've ridden up the hill for the tenth time.


----------



## Banjo (16 Nov 2010)

I have been taking Jimbos advice lately on improving hill climbing by repeated climbs on one ride as a type of interval training. Within a few weeks of trying it I rode up the hills 0n the way home from work this morning spinning all the way entirely on the middle chain ring. First time I have managed that since i started commuting about two years ago.

The odd thing is that due to work commitments my mileage has dropped during the last few weeks but I have been putting more effort in to making every mile count.


----------



## wmtlynx (16 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Icknield Street from The Coach and Horses towards Birmingham. The only one left that still REALLY hurts.



Attempted this on the Asdamobile not so long ago, coming back from Redditch to have the car serviced. Had to walk up the steepest climb on that stretch after running out of energy, seeing coloured spots and farting. Although it was my FIRST road ride over any distance, so maybe it's a little easier now. 

Trying to get the Mrs more into cycling. Will be spending tomorrow teaching her best mate to ride a bike for the first time. Theory being, if she likes cycling, the two of us can gang up on the Mrs long enough to get her through the "My bum hurts" phase and onto the "wheeeeeeee" stage :-). Icknield Street out towards Redditch, downhill, is likely to be her first long trip, when I can get her up to that level of fitness. 

As for Parsons Hill, I'm eyeing that up for Thursday before work. Will try it on the Asdamobile first I think... which I'm tempted to drill some holes in and put bolts through the front suspension, and a bit of gas pipe in place of the rear spring. Not a fan of full sus, but do like the low gears :-) Rose Hill will be attempted at some point, when I can get my muscles up to that level. Slowly, slowly, catchey monkey. 

Steve


----------



## wmtlynx (16 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Ivor Road in Southcrest, Redditch.
> 
> Mount Pleasant, Salop Road and a short bit of Plymouth Road.
> 
> The locals come out and ask you "Are you lost, sonny" after they notice you've ridden up the hill for the tenth time.



Ivor Road? On a bike? Cruel! Although it has to be said I've seen plenty of bikes turning out of there, so must be popular as a fitness run. You'll be suggesting Sion Hill in Kidderminster next!


----------



## peelywally (16 Nov 2010)

try decesending hills on the asda bike for good aerobic 
Training .


----------



## wmtlynx (21 Apr 2011)

Now the weather is a bit better I'm now back cycling regularly again and I can say that the only thing I needed to improve was my fitness level. Went out for a road ride for the first time in ages and managed the climb from Robert's Corner to Longbridge Lane via Hopwood without too much panting at around 10mph. Took the decision to take the Wayfarer rather than the Asdamobile, despite only having 3 rather high gears. Was great fun!


----------



## ramses (21 Apr 2011)

raindog said:


> If you've only been riding a bike for a couple of months and your maximum ride is 20 miles probably best not to get a bee in your bonnet about "hill climbing". Simply get out on the bike as often as you can for as far as you can and if there are hills to climb, then climb them. You'll naturally get stronger on the bike the more you ride it. Just enjoy the bike wherever you are is my advice - it's as simple as that.



+1


----------



## pepecat (21 Apr 2011)

Fair play with riding up Rose Hill over the lickeys...... I'm not brave enough yet. If anyone's in the Clent area sunday morning, and sees some walking up the hill with a bike, it'll probably be me. Am planning on going up the romsley side and over past clent that way, but am likely to walk large parts of it...... though reading through this thread i'm heartened to hear the advice to go at walking pace. I like that.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1244868"]
I've just realised 3 things

1) The OP was months ago

2) BrumJim, one of the Saturday morning idiots, has already invited you along

*3) Next time I do the loop jimbo will probably be waiting behind a tree for me with his track pump.*
[/quote]
Oh, it was _you! _


----------



## Bayerd (21 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, it was _you! _


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Apr 2011)

Rose hill not my fav, but Jim likes to drag me up there! Just dont get off, if you've got enough gears just keep at it, I stopped once on a hill, combination of unfitness, but more importantly listened to my brain telling me I couldn't go on, IGNORE your brain lol. Each time you climb a big hill it will get a little easier, not much just a little, they don't stop hurting, you just start to climb up faster! Keep at it.


----------



## wmtlynx (22 Apr 2011)

Just had a go at the hill up from Weatheroak on Icknield Street. What a time for a car to come the other way. Walk of shame for the last 50 yards :-( And any chance we can get the road people to get rid of all the gravel in the centre and potholes at the edge so people like me with only 2 working gears can have a fighting chance of having a run-up? Having to steer AND grind isn't in my best interests.


----------



## wmtlynx (22 Apr 2011)

wmtlynx said:


> Now the weather is a bit better I'm now back cycling regularly again and I can say that the only thing I needed to improve was my fitness level. Went out for a road ride for the first time in ages and managed the climb from Robert's Corner to Longbridge Lane via Hopwood without too much panting at around 10mph. Took the decision to take the Wayfarer rather than the Asdamobile, despite only having 3 rather high gears. Was great fun!




* only 2 gears for now as the gear cable has gone a bit slack. Fettling required.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1244868"]
I've just realised 3 things

1) The OP was months ago

2) BrumJim, one of the Saturday morning idiots, has already invited you along

3) Next time I do the loop jimbo will probably be waiting behind a tree for me with his track pump.


[/quote]

Oi! I heard that.

I'm getting a bit of a reputation on here. Just to set the record straight:

First time I took PJ79Lizard up Rose Hill I was conquering my demon. I'd never done Rose Hill before - twice attempted it, and twice had to stop half way up. After Lifeson had shown me how to tackle hills I was feeling confident.
Second time I needed a training partner to help me get fit for a sportive. Paul bravely agreed to join me, so I had to do 3-hills (loop that includes Rose Hill) in order to get fit. Good job that I did - the sportive was only 54 miles, but threw all the hills at us in the second half, with ever increasing frequency. And I posted the 30th quickest time out of 243 finishers. Have I told you that before?


----------

